# Electrical Question



## skooterdog1 (Feb 20, 2006)

My motorhome is 30 amp, but I am wondering if you can plug a 30 amp cord into a 50 amp outlet. The park where I am going is new and only has 50 amp service. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dennis1949 (Feb 20, 2006)

Electrical Question

they make an adapter to convert from 30 amp to 50 amp. Most RV stores carry them.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2006)

Electrical Question

Dennis is correct, but you also need to know that you will still only be able to use 30A because the breakers in your RV will still limit you to that amount of power. It would be wise to travel with an adapter for plugging into both a 50A outlet and also a 15A outlet as there may be times that either one might be the only power available.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 21, 2006)

Electrical Question

I've recently had to plug into a 20 amp outlet (w/adapter) for my MH.  I used a 50 ft extension cord (30 amp size), and another 50 ft (20 amp size) that I borrowed from my client, in addition to the 20 ft that is aleady on the MH.  I'm figuring it will be OK, because mostly we'll just be running the water pump and/or the battery charger and/or the TV.  Mostly we weren't in the MH, since we were working.

The voltage was about 10% - 15% lower than normal when the AC/Heat Pump came on.  I detected no heat at any connection.

The problem was with the microwave.  Mine has a tremendous change in power with a change in voltage.  I guess they operate maxed out all the time with no regulation.  For instance, a 1 minute reheat of my coffee cup took 2 to 2-1/2 minutes!


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 26, 2006)

Electrical Question

Hey Clodhopper,  your only supposed to run a 25 ft extension cord on you rig.  And then its supposed to be a 30 amp cord.  Your maximum distance from your rig to shore power should not exceed 50 ft total.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 26, 2006)

Electrical Question

Ok, Ok!  I heard you the third time!     (My little brother used to tell me that all the time.)

I just looked at the situation as the shore power being at the end of a 50 ft. extension cord from my clients shop!  :evil:    

I know I REALLY stretched it out, but the convenience of parking right in my customer's back yard was too much of a draw!  Actually, it brings up the point that most electrical rules are made in a generic/regulatory manner and apply to maximums that might occur.  In this case I was able to monitor the electrical situation.

I promise not to do it again, unless I need to. ...  :approve:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 26, 2006)

Electrical Question

quote:The voltage was about 10% - 15% lower than normal when the AC/Heat Pump came on.

Just don't be too surprised when you heat pump stops working because you have damaged the motors. An ac motor will draw increased current when voltage drops and it is only designed to deal with a 10% loss of voltage. Once you get below that you start to damage things and motors happen first. They heat up and the life of the motor is shortened.


----------

